# Fiskar vs Stihl PP900 ?



## fs5qc (Aug 6, 2022)

Hi,



I need an recommendation for an pole saw/pruner.



For now I am looking for the Fiskar one or the Stihl PP900.



I don’t have an big bud because is not something that I will use a lot.



I was look online but I am only seeing really cheap one that can be ship to Canada.


----------



## hawkins111 (Aug 14, 2022)

Because I just about fell off the back of my pick up, standing on a bucket, trying to one hand a chainsaw, I just bought a Stihl PP900 with a lopper attachment. Looking forward to using it.


----------



## hawkins111 (Sep 21, 2022)

Used my PP900 today, for the first time. It works great! The saw is super sharp and walks right through smaller limbs. I did use the lopper and it is sharp and easy to pull through stuff up to one inch. The saw walked through a 6 inch alder, no problem. I didn't use the extension on this job. I'm happy with my purchase.


----------

